# ¿como arrancar startx con gnome2 e idioma correcto?

## HaRiC

Buenas. Hasta ahora usaba gdm (el gestor gráfico de sesión de gnome) para entrar en gnome.

Pero la verdad es que es un "coñazo" arrancar gnome volviendo a poner el mismo usuario y password. Aparte de que no puedo salir del entorno gráfico por completo   :Crying or Very sad: 

Procedí a probar con startx. Ví que tenia definido como "session" al gnome por tanto arranque con el. Pero me arranca el gnome como siempre pero en inglés. ¿como hago para que arranque en castellano?

Gracias.  :Very Happy: 

----------

